# Importing Images



## ray5 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi,
I recently returned from a trip with close to 2000 pictures on my Canon 5D MK III. I generally import onto iPhoto. So I did the usual. After the supposed import it usually says finishing import and then whether I want to keep the images on the camera or delete them. This time it kept the window saying finishing import for a long time and then iPhoto quit. I did the whole thing again and in the beginning it always gives a prompt if I wanted to download duplicate images again and normally I don't but since I did not see the images on iPhoto I did. Strangely I could not see the images nor the events it creates. Same thing on two computers. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2014)

Thought one: use a card reader. 

Thought two: first copy to desktop (HDD/SSD) using Finder, then Import (then erase the copy on desktop).


----------



## ray5 (Jul 19, 2014)

It worked with the card reader, though I am not sure why it happened in the first place. It never has before. Thanks


----------

